# Errori sintattici nell ebuild sys-libs/libcap-1.10-r11

## rete27

Sbaglio con un output del genere

```

libcap_wrap.c:2956: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token

libcap_wrap.c:2970: warning: traditional C rejects string constant concatenation

libcap_wrap.c:2976: warning: traditional C rejects string constant concatenation

libcap_wrap.c:2979: warning: traditional C rejects string constant concatenation

libcap_wrap.c:2993: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token

libcap_wrap.c:3004: warning: traditional C rejects string constant concatenation

libcap_wrap.c:3015: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token

libcap_wrap.c:3029: warning: traditional C rejects string constant concatenation

libcap_wrap.c:3035: warning: traditional C rejects string constant concatenation

libcap_wrap.c:3038: warning: traditional C rejects string constant concatenation

libcap_wrap.c:3052: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token

libcap_wrap.c:3063: warning: traditional C rejects string constant concatenation

libcap_wrap.c:3074: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token

libcap_wrap.c:3087: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token

libcap_wrap.c:3097: warning: traditional C rejects string constant concatenation

libcap_wrap.c:3109: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token

libcap_wrap.c:3116: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token

libcap_wrap.c:3127: warning: traditional C rejects string constant concatenation

libcap_wrap.c:3138: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token

libcap_wrap.c:3148: warning: traditional C rejects string constant concatenation

libcap_wrap.c:3158: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token

libcap_wrap.c:3171: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token

libcap_wrap.c:3194: warning: traditional C rejects string constant concatenation

libcap_wrap.c:3199: warning: traditional C rejects string constant concatenation

libcap_wrap.c:3204: warning: traditional C rejects string constant concatenation

ETC ETC

libcap_wrap.c:4075: warning: implicit declaration of function 'SWIG_Python_SetConstant'

libcap_wrap.c:4075: warning: nested extern declaration of 'SWIG_Python_SetConstant'

libcap_wrap.c:4075: warning: implicit declaration of function 'SWIG_From_int'

libcap_wrap.c:4075: warning: nested extern declaration of 'SWIG_From_int'

make[1]: *** [libcap_wrap.o] Error 1

```

indica uno o più errori nel codice dell ebuild ?

----------

## comio

L'ebuild non ha errori... magari c'è qualche problema della compilazione... 

luigi

 *rete27 wrote:*   

> Sbaglio con un output del genere
> 
> ```
> 
> libcap_wrap.c:2956: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token
> ...

 

----------

## Flameeyes

Credo ci sia qualche errore più in alto, magari posta l'ultima linea di compilazione e un po' dell'output successivo.

----------

## rete27

 *comio wrote:*   

> L'ebuild non ha errori... magari c'è qualche problema della compilazione... [/code]
> 
> indica uno o più errori nel codice dell ebuild ?

 

Non penso che sia un errore di compilazione visto che ho fatto un mass-update 

```
emerge -uDN world
```

 ed è andato tutto bene tranne che per questo pacchetto.

```

* ERROR: sys-libs/libcap-1.10-r11 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2891:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake COPTFLAG="${CFLAGS}" LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS}" ${myflags} || die

 *  The die message:

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/sys-libs:libcap-1.10-r11:20080225-193552.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libcap-1.10-r11/temp/environment'.

 * 

 * Messages for package sys-libs/libcap-1.10-r11:

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-libs/libcap-1.10-r11 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2891:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake COPTFLAG="${CFLAGS}" LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS}" ${myflags} || die

 *  The die message:

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/sys-libs:libcap-1.10-r11:20080225-193552.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libcap-1.10-r11/temp/environment'.
```

cosa potrebbe essere ? quello che non mi era mai capitato è il messaggio "no error message"

----------

## Onip

 *rete27 wrote:*   

> Non penso che sia un errore di compilazione visto che ho fatto un mass-update 
> 
> ```
> emerge -uDN world
> ```
> ...

 

E invece c'è proprio qualche problema nei sorgenti di quello specifico pacchetto. con un problema nell'ebuild la compilazione non sarebbe nemmeno iniziata, il fatto che gli altri siano andati bene non significa niente.

Inoltre l'output che hai postato adesso è solamente il messaggio che emerge lascia e che dice che c'è stato un errore nella compilazione ( emake bla bla bla... ).

 *Flameeyes wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Credo ci sia qualche errore più in alto, magari posta l'ultima linea di compilazione e un po' dell'output successivo
> 
> 

 

L'output interessante è quello prima del primo che hai postato, dove ci sono le prime righe che segnalano errori.

----------

## rete27

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-libs/libcap-1.10-r11 to /

 * Trying to resume merge

 * libcap-1.10.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * libcap_1.10-14.diff.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking libcap-1.10.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking libcap_1.10-14.diff.gz ;-) ...                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Active CFLAGS = -march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer

 * Active CXXFLAGS = -march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer

 * Active LDFLAGS = -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--hash-style=gnu -s

 * Active FEATURES = buildpkg candy distlocks fixpackages metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox

>>> Checking libcap-1.10.tar.bz2's mtime...

>>> Checking libcap_1.10-14.diff.gz's mtime...

>>> WORKDIR is up-to-date, keeping...

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libcap-1.10-r11/work/libcap-1.10 ...

/usr/share/portage-bashrc-ng//perpackage.module: line 71: ${-I/usr/include/python2.4} : bad substitution

make -C /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libcap-1.10-r11/work/libcap-1.10/libcap CC='gcc' CFLAGS='-Dlinux -D_POSIX_SOURCE -Wall -Wwrite-strings -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-qual -Wcast-align -Wtraditional -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Winline -Wshadow -pedantic -g  -march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libcap-1.10-r11/work/libcap-1.10/libcap/include' LD='ld' LIBS='-L/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libcap-1.10-r11/work/libcap-1.10/libcap -lcap' LDFLAGS='-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--hash-style=gnu -s' VERSION='1' MINOR='10' LIBDIR='/lib' INCDIR='/usr/include' SBINDIR='/sbin' MANDIR='/usr/share/man' all

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libcap-1.10-r11/work/libcap-1.10/libcap'

make[1]: warning: jobserver unavailable: using -j1.  Add `+' to parent make rule.

gcc -Dlinux -D_POSIX_SOURCE -Wall -Wwrite-strings -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-qual -Wcast-align -Wtraditional -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Winline -Wshadow -pedantic -g  -march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libcap-1.10-r11/work/libcap-1.10/libcap/include -fPIC -c libcap_wrap.c -o libcap_wrap.o

libcap_wrap.c:48:3: warning: suggest not using #elif in traditional C

libcap_wrap.c:112:20: error: Python.h: No such file or directory

libcap_wrap.c: In function 'SWIG_TypeNameComp':

libcap_wrap.c:340: warning: traditional C rejects ISO C style function definitions

```

poi da qui gli errori che ho postato la prima volta...

----------

## Onip

 *rete27 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> /usr/share/portage-bashrc-ng//perpackage.module: line 71: ${-I/usr/include/python2.4} : bad substitution
> ...

 

Questi due direi che sono significativi.

Che versione di python hai installata?

Hai provato a compilarlo disattivando perpackage (o direttamente bashrc) ?

----------

## .:chrome:.

trovato l'inghippo.

era installato ancora il vecchio portage-bashrc-ng. dovrà sostituirlo con bashrcng

----------

